# Free shawl pattern with leaf edging



## heartmyhook (Jun 17, 2014)

http://crochetvolution.com/fall-2011/take-it-or-leaf-it Very pretty shawl with a leaf border!


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Not a leaf border but pineapple stitch border on a shawl of easy chain loops.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks, wish I could crochet better.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Not really a pineapple, but more like a ruffly leaf. IMHO. :?


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

V nice.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Aw shucks..... Wish I could crochet. Sure like this shawl!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## Ronnie B (Jul 1, 2014)

I made two of these shawl using that pattern for my Prayer shawl group. They looked just as nice as the phot0. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's lovely, thank you for the link.


----------

